#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [資料] 很恐怖的生物--蚰蜒

## 阿翔

它應是蜈蚣的親戚和蜘蛛無關。

學科分類為 唇足綱 Class: CHILOPODA
中文學名應叫 蚰蜒  屬 蚰蜓目 Scutigeromorpha
為唇足綱中最進化的族群, 體長4.5厘米(不包括步足), 大體褐色, 體節上有深黃色斑帶, 體軀上覆蓋堅硬而重疊的背板, 可見這個目的成員已具有較進化的結構模式, 體節間有15對極長且幼的步足, 而以末端的1對最長, 頭端的觸角幼長, 顎部有大型毒牙。 為一種行走極為敏捷的多足類,  一般分布於建築物內,以小型的軟體動物為食。

以下的是圖片，
但是由於他很可怕*（對翔來說）*的樣子，
所以獸們小心勿亂入喔。


全身圖





頭部大特寫





難得一見的肚子





超絕毒牙，獸見獸心寒





原來是脫皮生物…





蟄伏於鐵閘上

----------


## 呆虎鯨

我是覺得很可愛啦＝　＝＂
　　尤其是毒牙ˇ好棒ˇ

　　每個物種都有牠們的特色，還是別說噁心比較好＂
　　我就覺得人類長的很噁心＜＝會引起公憤吧？
　　你可以換個方式說：
*以下的是圖片， 
但是由於他很可怕的樣子， 
所以獸們小心勿亂入喔。*
　　我覺得會比較好。

　　以上淺見

----------


## 阿翔

> 我是覺得很可愛啦＝　＝＂
> 　　尤其是毒牙ˇ好棒ˇ
> 
> 　　每個物種都有牠們的特色，還是別說噁心比較好＂
> 　　我就覺得人類長的很噁心＜＝會引起公憤吧？
> 　　你可以換個方式說：
> *以下的是圖片， 
> 但是由於他很可怕的樣子， 
> 所以獸們小心勿亂入喔。*
> ...


對不起對不起，
翔馬上就改回來了…
不過還想不到大大會認為他可愛啊…
人類長的噁心是獸也知道…*（毆飛）*
不過翔覺得…
要是晚上被他爬上身的話洗一千次澡也不夠…

----------


## 奇奇

啊啊!!><
奇在學校掃地時看過它=      =!!
爬超快的!!
那時候還想說:＝　＝它是蜈蚣和蜘蛛的小孩嗎!?
可以補充一下它的名字的注音嗎?
雖然不會唸= =,但老早就想知道它是啥了

(還看過帝王蛾= =...那隻蛾至少十五公分)

(還有人類學妹說:龍蝦!?

----------


## 沃飛爾

蚰蜒   音同： 『油 鹽』

他是蜈蚣的親戚啦～  蜘蛛是蛛形綱的...蜘蛛、蠍子、虱子..一類的

目前唇足綱的在台灣有

蜈蚣目、 蚰蜓目、地蜈蚣目、石蜈蚣目，四目

生態學分類：界、門、綱、目、科、屬、種

資料來源：台灣物種名錄

http://taibnet.sinica.edu.tw/chi/tai...hp?auto_id=152
..............................
之前我外婆家有很多....常常木材一翻開來就衝出好幾隻，把人嚇的一直跳...（想到就雞皮疙瘩掉滿地）

小狼不怕蟲，但怕長手長腳一直動的東西，如蜘蛛之類的（曾經在山上臉被人面蜘蛛網網過）....

一不注意頭一抬，臉被一張約2平方公尺的大網網到，而且上面有隻巴掌大的蜘蛛XD

人面蜘蛛
http://gaga.jes.mlc.edu.tw/9708bx/992.htm

人面蜘蛛資料
http://wfups.tcc.edu.tw/~science/myweb/b14.htm

----------


## 上官犬良

這我有養阿(乾脆
我那隻是"中國大蚰蜒"五公分有了

蚰蜒不可怕啦...
只是跑的速度很快,毒牙很威而已
而且他腳移動的方式超有趣的!
有興趣的可以養看看阿~

...不過,犬良勸一句
千萬不要上手!

----------


## 阿翔

> 這我有養阿(乾脆
> 我那隻是"中國大蚰蜒"五公分有了
> 
> 蚰蜒不可怕啦...
> 只是跑的速度很快,毒牙很威而已
> 而且他腳移動的方式超有趣的!
> 有興趣的可以養看看阿~
> 
> ...不過,犬良勸一句
> 千萬不要上手!


就是因為有毒所以很可怕…
看到這種生物相信也不會上手玩吧，
畢竟毒性可能很強…

影中妖狼奇奇大有在學校看過喔~
害翔也想親自看一次了…*（死吧）*
不過您發了兩篇…
最好請板主Delete掉其中一篇吧…

----------


## 月銀白狼

這...
我會怕這類的東西
尤其是毛毛蟲,馬路和蜈蚣
蟑螂是已經看習慣了,我家蠻多的
蜘蛛
我之前才打死一隻有我手掌大的蜘蛛
小蜘蛛我不怕
但是那隻大蜘蛛我會怕
那為啥我要打呢?
因為它在我房間門口(拿拖鞋丟下去時還噴汁)
但是不常看到,而且長長的,會汝動的,腳很多的我就怕

不過那隻蚰蜒第一眼看到有點像小蠍子
我對小蠍子印象深刻是因為...我去年暑假去大陸北京五天
其中一天的中餐有蠍子
我吃它以前還玩它
把它鉗子和尾巴先咬掉
看起來像蟑螂
而且老實說還蠻好吃的

----------


## 上官犬良

蚰蜒其實不怎麼毒
...真的啦!
因為我被咬過阿!
現在還不是快樂的打電腦(喂

上次被咬是半年前的事好像.....
傷口沒有潰爛但是有紅腫
泡了氨水(我忘了是3%還是5%)之後隔兩天就好了
就毒蟲來說威力實在是不怎麼樣

不是有人說嗎,"沒被毒物咬過不算養過毒物!"(<=哪聽來的阿
雖然我也只被我家毛毛(蚰蜒),MOTO(赤練蛇),白目(烈陽巴布)
還有山上的竹葉青咬過
不過養毒物還是要有超快速寫遺囑的功力阿!(喂

噢對了,如果有人對飼養毒物有興趣的話
我首推越南巨人蜈蚣,還有以色列殺人金蠍喔!(拇指

----------


## 奇奇

to翔大,奇是新狼因為電腦怪怪的才這樣不知道怎麼辦欸...怎樣告訴版大刪掉呢?
還有,因為奇的學校在新店有點靠山才會看到,而且又是外掃區~在市區應該不常見吧?

鄉下這種蟲很多喔?  = =,之前去日本看過也長的有點像,可是更像蜈蚣,扁扁的,有點像放大版的海蟑螂- -''

之前在山上爬山的時候看過一隻不知道品種的綠色蜘蛛,他超級大的,可能有二十公分吧,不是亂蓋的喔~而且它不是腳長,""是身體就是那麼大""我哥還拿大樹枝丟它,結果黏在它的網上= ="
傷害蜘蛛不是好事說,要長那麼大也很難吧ˊˇˋ"

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

> to翔大,奇是新狼因為電腦怪怪的才這樣不知道怎麼辦欸...怎樣告訴版大刪掉呢?


已經好了，呵呵

竟然有這麼恐怖的東西......
我...很怕蟲呢....
小時候有隻蜈蚣爬了上我身上...
嚇死我了
對這些多腳的東西...怕怕>""<

----------


## 飛天怪咩

想補充一下說

這傢伙是蜈蚣的親戚沒錯  不過毒性不是很強
重點是牠的防禦機制是"斷肢"

就是斷手斷腳這樣

總隻這是非常容易斷手斷腳的蟲(=ˇ=" )
主要不能碰的原因也是這個
因為其實這種蜈蚣不太咬人  咬人也不嚴重的XD

----------


## tsume

喔喔!!!
這隻我知道
*很可愛呀!!(轟*

不過我不知道他有毒的說@@~
可惜這樣就不能拿手上玩(炸
會咬死人嗎? 還是只是劇痛?

話說聽說把他烤熟後吃起香酥有勁
味道如同雞肉
腳的部分更是鮮美~
(謎：夠了""(吐

----------


## TYPHOON

某些節肢動物的長相真的很有趣呢~
外星生物的靈感也大多從這裡來的XD
科幻機器也有不少長的像這種
科幻好嘎XDDDDD
可以激發創意!!!!
(所以我是在鼓勵大家多看怪蟲?)

----------

